# Mehrere Bildschirme?! 4 Monitore mit GTX 1060



## Sebastian1234 (27. Juni 2018)

Hey, ich habe einen Freund, der mich um Hilfe gebeten hat. Er hat keinen Bock sich hier einen Acc anzulegen, weshalb ich hier das Thema starte.
Zu seinem Problem:
Er hat einen 29" Bildschirm. Dieser ist über DVI angeschlossen.
Er hat noch einen 28" Bildschirm. Dieser ist über HDMI angeschlossen.
Jetzt hat er 2 Bildschirme kostenlos bekommen. Also dann 4. Fragt pls nicht, was er damit machen will.
Er hat nur eine GTX 1060. Diese hat ja schon alle Ausgänge belegt, bis auf den DP. Hab mich mal schlau gemacht und hab gesehen, dass man über HDMI nur Dupliziertes Bild bekommt. Die 2 Monitore haben DVI und VGA Eingang, Sind nicht mehr die neuesten. Was kann er machen, damit er auf jedem Bildschirm unterschiedliches anzeigen kann?
Vielen Dank für die Hilfe
Sebastian, Leon


----------



## Herbboy (27. Juni 2018)

Also, eigentlich müsste er da problemlos den Bildschirm erweitern können, das macht er doch bisher auch schon, wenn er 2 Monitore hat. Das sollte eigentlich dann genau so klappen. Was ich aber nicht weiß ist, ob die Grafikkarte vlt maximal 3 Bildschirme auf diese Weise verwalten kann.


----------



## Sebastian1234 (27. Juni 2018)

Also im I-Net steht, dass die 1060 4 schafft. Er nutzt ja nur den 29" zum Gamen. Die anderen für Office. Aber wie soll das gehen? Die Graka erkennt ja pro Ausgang einen Bildschirm. Wenn da jetzt plötzlich mehree an einem Ausgang hängen ist doch überall das Gleiche Bild oder täusche ich mich da?


----------



## kaepteniglo (27. Juni 2018)

Das geht einfach über den DP mit den entsprechenden Adaptern.

siehe hier:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dj2TYoc9ZbE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Sebastian1234 (27. Juni 2018)

Oh, das schaut ja schon mal ganz gut aus. Gibt es das vllt. etwas billiger? Müssen auch nur 2 Ausgänge sein.


----------



## kaepteniglo (27. Juni 2018)

Einfach bei den einschlägigen Händlern nachschauen.

Es gibt auch welche mit 2 oder 4 Ports


----------



## Sebastian1234 (27. Juni 2018)

Hab mal nachgeschaut. Hab ehrlichgesagt nur was gefunden, wo viele schlechte Bewertungen waren. Könntest du mir da einen empfehlen?


----------



## Herbboy (27. Juni 2018)

Sebastian1234 schrieb:


> Also im I-Net steht, dass die 1060 4 schafft. Er nutzt ja nur den 29" zum Gamen. Die anderen für Office. Aber wie soll das gehen? Die Graka erkennt ja pro Ausgang einen Bildschirm. Wenn da jetzt plötzlich mehree an einem Ausgang hängen ist doch überall das Gleiche Bild oder täusche ich mich da?


 ja, denn die Grafikkarten kannst man schon seit ner Ewigkeit in Windows so einstellen, dass man die Auflösung von Windows einfach zB 3x so hoch einstellt, und dann zeigt jeder der Monitore halt 1/3 des Gesamtbildes an. Man "erweitert" den Desktop quasi. Nur wenn du "klonen" oder "duplizieren" aktivierst, hast du auf jedem Monitor das gleiche Bild. 

Man muss dann aber halt die Programme als Fenster da hinschieben, wo man sie brauchst, also die Programmfenster auf den Monitor "schieben", wo man sie haben will.


----------



## Sebastian1234 (27. Juni 2018)

Ja, so mach ich das bei mir auch. Hab 3 Bildschirme. Hab des alles in der Nvidia Systemsteuerung eingestellt. Kannst du mir vllt. einen billigen Adapter empfehlen, der das kann und einigermaßen positive Bewertungegn hat?


----------



## Herbboy (27. Juni 2018)

Sebastian1234 schrieb:


> Ja, so mach ich das bei mir auch. Hab 3 Bildschirme. Hab des alles in der Nvidia Systemsteuerung eingestellt. Kannst du mir vllt. einen billigen Adapter empfehlen, der das kann und einigermaßen positive Bewertungegn hat?


 da weiß ich leider nicht bescheid, welche wirklich funktionieren, vor allem auch noch für den Fall, dass man gleich vier Monitore benutzen will..


----------



## Sebastian1234 (27. Juni 2018)

Sollte er lieber mehr an HDMI, DVI oder DP anschließen?
So ein Kabel?
https://www.amazon.de/Multi-Stream-Transport-Hub-DisplayPort­/dp/B077BSSHHT?th=1


----------



## Sebastian1234 (16. Juli 2018)

So, nach langer Pause melde ich mich mal wieder. Er hat noch eine Geforce 7300( Ja, die ist ganz schön alt) rumliegen. Könnte er diese in seinen PC einbauen und dort 2 von den 3 Grafikausgängen verwenden? Dann bräuchte er keinen Adapter. Oder geht da was kaputt?


----------



## Herbboy (16. Juli 2018)

Sebastian1234 schrieb:


> So, nach langer Pause melde ich mich mal wieder. Er hat noch eine Geforce 7300( Ja, die ist ganz schön alt) rumliegen. Könnte er diese in seinen PC einbauen und dort 2 von den 3 Grafikausgängen verwenden? Dann bräuchte er keinen Adapter. Oder geht da was kaputt?


 Ich bin nicht sicher, aber glaube nicht, dass die Geforce 7300 gleichzeitig mit der GTX 1060 betrieben werden kann, also dass man zB das Spiel über die 1060 laufen lässt, aber zB ein Chatprogramm über die 7300 oder so was.  ^^


----------



## Sebastian1234 (16. Juli 2018)

Also würde das gehen? Ich will halt nicht, dass deswegen sein PC kaputt geht.


----------



## Herbboy (16. Juli 2018)

Sebastian1234 schrieb:


> Also würde das gehen? Ich will halt nicht, dass deswegen sein PC kaputt geht.


 Ich meine dass es NICHT geht. Er kann meiner Meinung nach nur eine der beiden Karten gleichzeitig benutzen. Kaputtgehen kann aber nichts, außer er hat keinen passenden Steckplatz für die Karte und würde die Karte mit Gewalt in einen ungeeigneten Platz reinprügeln


----------



## Sebastian1234 (16. Juli 2018)

Man kann es ja mal ausprobieren. Sollte eig. reinpassen. Also es kann keinen Kurzschluss o.ä. geben?


----------



## Herbboy (16. Juli 2018)

Sebastian1234 schrieb:


> Man kann es ja mal ausprobieren. Sollte eig. reinpassen. Also es kann keinen Kurzschluss o.ä. geben?


 Nein, wieso sollte es? Außer der Slot passt nicht. Er kann natürlich keine alte AGP-Karte mehr einbauen, oder eine PCIe-Karte in einen zu kleinen PCIe-Slot oder so. Und so oder so natürlich den PC vom Strom nehmen und sich erden, bevor man rangeht.


----------



## Sebastian1234 (16. Juli 2018)

Jo, er solls einfach mal probieren


----------



## Sebastian1234 (18. Juli 2018)

Nope, hat nicht funktioniert.
Jetzt aber mal ne andere Frage:
Seit ich meinen PC geupgraded habe (FX 8370E @4,0 GHZ, GTX 1060 3GB auf R7 2700, GTX 1080 TI) und ich in dem Spiel ETS2 meine Grafikeinstellungen ändere, übernimmt es nix und "stürzt ab". Also ich drück auf übernehmen, die Musik läuft weiter aber es ist auch kein Spiel mehr in der Taskleiste. Was ist da los? Hab es schonmal neu installiert


----------



## Sebastian1234 (18. Juli 2018)

@Herbboy ?


----------



## Herbboy (18. Juli 2018)

Sebastian1234 schrieb:


> Nope, hat nicht funktioniert.
> Jetzt aber mal ne andere Frage:
> Seit ich meinen PC geupgraded habe (FX 8370E @4,0 GHZ, GTX 1060 3GB auf R7 2700, GTX 1080 TI) und ich in dem Spiel ETS2 meine Grafikeinstellungen ändere, übernimmt es nix und "stürzt ab". Also ich drück auf übernehmen, die Musik läuft weiter aber es ist auch kein Spiel mehr in der Taskleiste. Was ist da los? Hab es schonmal neu installiert


 Hast du auch Windows neu installiert? Wäre ratsam bei einem Plattformwechsel.


----------



## Sebastian1234 (18. Juli 2018)

Ja, hab ich. Sogar 2 Mal


----------



## Herbboy (18. Juli 2018)

Sebastian1234 schrieb:


> Ja, hab ich. Sogar 2 Mal


 hast du auch die neuesten Mainboardtreiber installiert sowie Grafikkartentreiber? Virenscanner mal abgeschaltet? Ist die CPU übertaktet, oder das RAM?


----------



## Sebastian1234 (18. Juli 2018)

Also Graka Treiber sind aktuell. Virenscanner ist aus. Macht keinen Unterschied ob übertaktet oder nicht. MB Treiber weiß ich nicht. Hab einfach alles von der Mais CD installiert


----------



## Herbboy (18. Juli 2018)

Sebastian1234 schrieb:


> Also Graka Treiber sind aktuell. Virenscanner ist aus. Macht keinen Unterschied ob übertaktet oder nicht. MB Treiber weiß ich nicht. Hab einfach alles von der Mais CD installiert



schau mal beim Hersteller, ob es neuere Boardtreiber gibt. Man braucht nicht alles, aber so was wie Chipset, Sound, LAN und USB zB sollte man installieren, wenn vorhanden.


----------



## nuuub (19. Juli 2018)

Hat er eine CPU mit integrierte Grafik?

Wenn er auf den anderen Monitoren nicht Spielen will, soll er sie über das Mainboard laufen lassen.


----------



## Sebastian1234 (24. Juli 2018)

@nuuub Nope, der 2700 hat keine integrierte Grafik
@Herbboy Also, ich war zwar paar Tage nicht da, weil mein i-net mal wieder gesponnen hat. Hab jetzt alles runtergeladen aber es geht immer noch nicht. Das einzige, was sich geändert hat, ist, dass das Spiel nicht mehr schließt. Also das Bild ist noch da aber es ist wieder nix in der Taskleiste. Es ist so, wie wenn es Firefox ist. Ich seh das Spiel kann aber mit der Maus Firefox bedienen.


----------



## Herbboy (24. Juli 2018)

Sebastian1234 schrieb:


> @nuuub Nope, der 2700 hat keine integrierte Grafik
> @Herbboy Also, ich war zwar paar Tage nicht da, weil mein i-net mal wieder gesponnen hat. Hab jetzt alles runtergeladen aber es geht immer noch nicht. Das einzige, was sich geändert hat, ist, dass das Spiel nicht mehr schließt. Also das Bild ist noch da aber es ist wieder nix in der Taskleiste. Es ist so, wie wenn es Firefox ist. Ich seh das Spiel kann aber mit der Maus Firefox bedienen.



Hast du zwei Bildschirme, oder ist das Game in einem separaten Fenster?


----------



## Sebastian1234 (24. Juli 2018)

Ja, ich habe 2 Bildschirme. Diese sind aber erweitert. Heißt es wird nur auf meinem Hauptmonitor gezockt


----------



## Herbboy (24. Juli 2018)

Sebastian1234 schrieb:


> Ja, ich habe 2 Bildschirme. Diese sind aber erweitert. Heißt es wird nur auf meinem Hauptmonitor gezockt


 Teste mal, ob das Spiel auch bei Nutzung von nur einem Monitor crasht. 

Ist das Spiel denn im Taskmanager noch "offen" ?


----------



## Sebastian1234 (25. Juli 2018)

Bei nur 1 Bildschirm gibt es das gleiche Ergebnis. Ja, aber nur mit 0,1 %


----------



## Herbboy (25. Juli 2018)

Sebastian1234 schrieb:


> Bei nur 1 Bildschirm gibt es das gleiche Ergebnis. Ja, aber nur mit 0,1 %


  Also, keine Ahnung, was da genau los ist. VLt funkt irgendein Tool mit rein oder so. Im Taskmanager könntest du das Game aber normalerweise zwangsweise ganz beenden.


----------



## Sebastian1234 (25. Juli 2018)

Okay. Ich tüftle mal bisle rum. Mal ne andere Frage: Ein Schulfreund von mir hat eine GTX 1050 TI und meinen alten FX 8370E. Er hat in Fortnite auf 1080p und niedrigsten Einstellungen nur maximal 13 FPS. Er hat nix außer Discord und Fortnite offen. Was kann da sein? Er hat nur einen Bildschirm


----------



## Herbboy (25. Juli 2018)

Sebastian1234 schrieb:


> Okay. Ich tüftle mal bisle rum. Mal ne andere Frage: Ein Schulfreund von mir hat eine GTX 1050 TI und meinen alten FX 8370E. Er hat in Fortnite auf 1080p und niedrigsten Einstellungen nur maximal 13 FPS. Er hat nix außer Discord und Fortnite offen. Was kann da sein? Er hat nur einen Bildschirm



Treiber alle aktuell? Genug RAM? Kann es sein, dass die CPU nicht hochtaktet? Virenscanner mal abgeschaltet? Ich würde auch Discord mal testweise abschalten.


----------



## Sebastian1234 (25. Juli 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Treiber alle aktuell? Genug RAM? Kann es sein, dass die CPU nicht hochtaktet? Virenscanner mal abgeschaltet? Ich würde auch Discord mal testweise abschalten.



Treiber sind aktuell. Er versucht grad ins BIOS mit meinen Anweisungen zu kommen  Bis jetzt hats noch nicht geklappt. Er soll dann mal AMD Cool&Quiet ausschalten. hat noch keinen Virenscanner


----------



## Sockenmaul (3. Juli 2019)

edit: nachdem ich den Adapter umgetauscht habe, funktioniert alles wieder.


----------

